# كيفية اجراء دراسه فنيه واقتصاديه لتصنيع منتج محليا



## شموخ النخيل (12 مايو 2007)

*لابد فى البدايه ان نجيب على التساؤلات التاليه :*
*1/ ماهى حاجة السوق من الخامات والمنتجات .*
*2/ هل يمكن تصنيع الخامات محليا *
*3/ هل يمكن انتاج المنتجات التى تستورد محليا*
*4/ هل كل معينات الصناعه متوفره *
*5/ ايهما اجود المستورد ام الحلى*
*6/ هل ما لدينا من الخبرات يمكننا من انتاج معدات صناعة النتج المعنى *
*7/ ماهو مقدار العجز من المنتجات والخامات *
*ويتم ذلك بجمع البيانات والمعلومات الاحصائيه من الجهات المختصة وذوى الخبره وتحليلها .*
*والهدف تكوين او بناء فكره متكاملة عن صناعة المنتج وتمليكها لكل المنتجين والمستثمرين من ناحية:*
*كميات الخامات الاولية المتوفره وكمياتها وجدوى انتاجها مقارنة بالاسبيرات .*
*حاجة السوق من المنتجات المصنعة وتشمل :*​*الكميه الكلية.*
*نسبة المستورد .*
*نسبة الانتاج المحلى .*​*العجز فى الخامات والمنتجات هل يتم تغطيتها بالانتاج المحلى ام لابد من الاستيراد.*​


----------



## صناعي1 (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على المعلومات، و مرحبا بك في المنتدى و بانتظار المزيد من المشاركة معنا، و لا تنسى ان تعرفنا على نفسك اكثر، من خلال المشاركة في الموضوع التالي: أهلا وسهلا بالأخوة الكرام.......... لنتعارف


----------



## المختار الأبيض (13 مايو 2007)

معلومات قيمة أخي شموخ النخيل .. مشكور ومزيداً من التألق!


----------



## اداري وصناعي (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي شموخ النخيل على هالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## engzsnj (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم


انا مهندس كيميائي ولكن بارك الله فيك أخي لإنها تفيد كثيرا في التخطيط لمشروع ناحج وهي تفيدني كثيرا


----------



## ahmed_engineer (11 أغسطس 2007)

هذه هى خطوات دراسة الجدوى:
تقوم الهيئة بإعداد دراسة الجدوى ببنودها الثلاثة الآتية:
أولاً: دراسة تسويقية وتشمل:
1. حجم الانتاج
2. حجم الاستهلاك
3. الفجوة
4. الصادرات والواردات
5. مواقع الانتاج
6. التنبؤ بحجم الطلب خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة

ثانياً: الدراسة الفنية وتشمل:
1. تحديد موقع المشروع المناسب 
2. تحديد المساحات اللازمة من الارض والمبانى
3. تحديد الطاقة الانتاجية الاقتصادية
4. تحديد الآلات والمعدات اللازمة للمشروع ومصادرها ( محلى – مستورد)
5. تحديد وتصنيف العمالة اللازمة للمشروع
6. تحديد المواد الخام والمواد المساعدة ومواد التعبئة والتغليف 
7. تحديد استهلاك استهلاكات المشروع اللازمة من ( الكهرباء – لبمياة – الوقود)

ثالثاً: الدراسة المالية والاقتصادية :
1. تحديد الهيكل التمويلى للمشروع ( رأس المال + قروض )
2. تحديد التكاليف الاستثمارية للمشروع من تكاليف ثابتة وتكاليف رأس المال العامل
3. تحديد الاهلاكات لبنود التكاليف الاستثمارية
4. تحديد العائد عن المشروع
5. تحديد العائد الداخلى للمشروع
6. تحديد معدل الربحية بالنسبة لرأس المال
7. تحديد فترة استرداد المشروع لرأس المال
رابعا: الدراسات القانونية
خامسا: الدراسات البيئية:
- تحديد نوع وكمية العوادم او المخلفات الصناعية الناتجة من عملية التصنيع
- تحديد كيفية التخلص من النفايات والعوادم

ويمكن التقدم الى مقر الهيئة العامة للتصنيع فى 6 خليل أغا – جاردن سيتى بطلب لإعداد دراسة جدوى اقتصادية 


وهذا موقع عليه بعض الدراسات لمشاريع صغيرة:www.kenanaonline.com


----------



## tose2006 (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عــــنــــــب (8 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

